# Help on judge's advice



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

So yesterday the judge told me she would like to see my wether "smoothed out" she said he is really well built but thinks up through his legs and his chest that he should be smoothed out. How do I do that?? Is that the same as "giving them cover"?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im not familier with this term but someone will help you soon, hang in here.


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Here are some pics so maybe yall can get an idea of what she was talking about. He is VERY powerful, I have played basketball for 6 years and have learned to be powerful in my legs, but even so he can knock me down while bracing! It turns into a "king of the hill" battle in the ring lol. Which Im not complaining


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Your wether looks "smooth" to me. That is if "smooth" is the same thing as "clean fronted". Maybe Dani or BCG would know what the judge was talking about. It's not unheard of for judges to say things that don't make any sense.


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What she means, at least from what I can see, is that his chest floor/sternum wants to pop out just a smidge more than we like to see. She probably meant to say she'd like to him tuck his chest floor in shallower and tighter than he does. His shoulders also come out a bit coarse at the point but I don't think that was what she was referring to with that comment. Over all he does blend smooth from his chine back. He's a nice wether!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

And no its not the same thing as needing cover. Your wether looks good and if you have more shows left I would not worry about cover right now. How much longer will he be shown?


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Okay thanks. Our county show is Nov. 4th but I plan on taking him to Ft. Worth which is the first of February


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Here are some updated pics


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

oops they didnt load. Here they are


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He looks good although to get his leg to really pop step him up squarer. He wants to get really stretched out and it makes him break in his loin and gives the illusion of less muscle in the leg


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Can you post a pic from behind over the top of him? She may have been talking about how his rib, shoulder, chest tie together. Can't tell for sure from these pics, but it looks like his shoulder doesn't lay in perfectly and maybe a little flat in his rib shape. Fat cover will help with that, but it's a structural issue, if that's the case. He looks like a nice wether though. I like the power in his hip and appreciate that he's pulled apart in his skeleton.


----------



## tsmith1499 (Sep 9, 2014)

The other issue you have is that all judges, no matter what anyone wants to believe, have personal opinions about what "they like". The next show you go to with a different judge may thinks that he's beautiful or terrible. A friend of mine that is a certified livestock judge summed it up best one day before a cattle show. He said "here, now, today, is how these animals will place. On another day at another time I may see them differently, but today is where we are!" I kind of liked that. Shows he is human and as humans we all make "mistakes" or have differing opinions.


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input! Here is a pic from behind. And Dani I have really had to toy with how to set him up! This is my wether with the bad joint so thanks for that advice!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh yes. Can you see that he is bold in the point of his shoulder? I think Dani mentioned that maybe what the judge was referring to regarding his chest. His rib could tie into his shoulder smoother as well . This is being pretty picky though. He's a nice wether.


----------



## futurefarmer (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks! Im getting more and more nervous as county gets closer! There's not much competition there, but what little there is it is tough!!


----------

